# P4 3 Ghz @ 74°C



## mille (28. September 2004)

Hey!

Mein CPU (ein Pentium 4, Prescott, mit 3 gigahertz) hat eine betriebstemperatur von über 70 °C und das obwohl ich noch nicht einmal hoechstleistungen fordere! Beim normalen Windowsbetrieb, mit ein paar Programmen!
ICh habe ein großes CHieftec gehäuse welches mit 6 Lüftern bestückt ist
2 führen hinten luft zu, ein weiteres führt an der Seite Luft zu und 3 Lüfter führen die Luft vorne wieder ab (u.a. durch die Festplatten).

Nun frag ich mich, ob eine Betriebstemperatur von 74°C normal ist oder nicht? Alles läuft prima und ohne zu ruckeln, hängen oder ähnliches, aber von meinen früheren Prozessoren her, hab ich angst, das der Prozzi kaputt gehen könnte, in absehbarer Zeit!

Was sagt ihr versierten Hardware freaks, ohne damit irgendwelche Vorurteile aufrollen zu wollen, dazu ?

Danke
Basti


----------



## fluessig (28. September 2004)

Bin kein Hardwareguru, aber bist du sicher, dass du die Wärmeleitpaste richtig dosiert hast, bzw überhaupt welche benutzt?

Mir kommt die Temperatur hoch vor, allerdings kenne ich den Prozessor nicht. 

Ist mit dem CPU Lüfter alles in Ordnung (sauber, Drehzahl nicht zu niedrig usw)?


----------



## mille (28. September 2004)

der CPU Lüfter dreht mit 4500 Umdrehungen in der Minute


----------



## Cheese (29. September 2004)

Also ich weiß vom P4, dass er bis zu 90°C heiß werden kann, allerdings läuft ein normaler P4 auf ca 50 - 55°....
Also an deiner Stelle würde ich nochmal alles kontrollieren, ob ein dünner Film Wärmeleitpaste da ist (es ist weder zu viel noch zu wenig gut), oder ob dein Kühler nicht an der Leistungsgrenze ist.... Da würde ich dir dann empfehlen, ein wenig mehr zu investieren, weil so ein P4 ja nicht gerade billig ist....


----------



## prediAndre (29. September 2004)

hi,
also ich kenn mich nicht so wirklich mit pentiums aus, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es der cpu gut tut, so eine hohe temp !
ich würde dir empfehlen, einen anderen lüfter zu nutzen oder wenn du das geld hast, auch eune WaKü <--- hab ich auch  !


predi


----------



## Alex Duschek (29. September 2004)

Kann natürlich auch sein,dass die 6 Lüfter sich irgendwie behindern und das Gehäuse nicht richtig lüften. Doch vielleicht hilft es auch schon,das Gehäuse mal zu öffnen


----------



## prediAndre (29. September 2004)

Gute Idee !
Kannst ja erstmal ALLE 6 Lüfter ausstellen und dann mal schauen ob es immer noch so schlimm ist ( naja müsste es ja, aber probs einfach mal ....) und dann nimm das gehäuse einfach mal ab, wie schon gesagt wurde !
Wenn es dann immer noch so schlimm ist, würde ich dir zu einem neues Lüfter raten ! Ist gesünder für die CPU


----------



## mille (5. Oktober 2004)

also ich hab nen wackler an meiner lüftersteuerung gehabt, weshalb 3 lüfter ausgefallen sind, so dass die temp so hoch war. Jetzt laufen die wieder und der Prozzi läuft auf 63-65°C

Ihr meint allerdings, das der Lüfter nicht OK sei - das ist der original Lüfter von INTEL. Von diesem Prozessor und für den selbigen! Allerdings steig ich demnächst eh auf ein dicken fetten kühler von Aero Cool oder so um. so dass ich auch gefahrfrei übertakten kann


----------



## mrfishly (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab den gleichen Prozessor mit dem gleichen lüfter, bei mir läuft er (wenn ich im bios gucke) auf ca 43°C mit ein klein wenig wärme leitpaste drauf!   Weiß aber nicht wie die temperatur in windows ist, aber denke mal das sie auch so um den dreh sein dürfte...

Fish


----------



## mille (2. Februar 2005)

Schon fast verjährt das Thema 

Aber ich fand mein Fehler nun doch!
Der Lüfter war vollends zu gekeimt (Also mit Staub).
Den hab ich ersmta ausgesaugt. Nun läuft der Gute unter Volllast und übertaktet (3,3Ghz / 10%) auf 56°C

Also war es wirklcih gar nich tgut das er so heiß war. Zwar las ich auch schon, das ein pentium bis zu 90°C mitmacht, aber das ist in Sachen Langfristigkeit sicherlich weniger praktisch


----------



## becksgold22 (13. Februar 2005)

hmm naja meine läuft zwischen 39 und 50 grad bei 7 zusatz kühlern 2 die von der seite dann 2 von hinten und einer von oben diese lassen luft einströmen und 2 an der front die die warme luft ausslassen


----------

